# PG Illustration!



## fed_44 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm drawings commission! I realize illustration of your favorite PGs, High Fantasy, Steampunk, Sci-Fi, everithing you want!
 if anyone is interested can havea look at my work here: http://fed44.deviantart.com/
 The price is 15 euro for a color illustration, you only need to send the description of your character, his equipment and everithing you want to insert in the illustration.
I need one / two weeks ( depending on the difficulty of the illustration) to realize it.
 If you are interested send me an Email at: federicospataro@yahoo.com

thank you! 

Please contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## itsjustsoup.com (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi ok, you didn't mention how much your black and white illustrations were.


----------



## fed_44 (Feb 21, 2015)

itsjustsoup.com said:


> Hi ok, you didn't mention how much your black and white illustrations were.




Hi, I prefer to work only on colour  illustrations, the  price is  really low because i'm doing it as exercise.


----------



## itsjustsoup.com (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok nuff said. But are these pictures sold to the owners, copyright and all by contract? Meaning I own them forever and can put them on bumperstickers and ugly children?


----------



## fed_44 (Feb 21, 2015)

itsjustsoup.com said:


> Ok nuff said. But are these pictures sold to the owners, copyright and all by contract? Meaning I own them forever and can put them on bumperstickers and ugly children?




I never made ​​a contract for these illustrations , but I imagine so, I have no problems with this.


----------



## GameNightLife (Mar 27, 2015)

I gotta say, that's some mighty nice pricing.


----------

